# Me? A grandma!



## shelly (Mar 28, 2009)

I've really enjoyed reading this forum...
Time for me to jump in and make my confession.
We are getting our puppy on April 18th. 
I've never had a pet before. Never.
My nine year old daughter and my husband are total dog people (he had one as a child). She's the Mom -- so, I guess, I'm granny.
I've been reading The Puppy Whisperer.
My daughter reading How to Train a Puppy for Kids
My husband has been getting supplies.
I am so nervous! And excited....


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Yay Shelly welcome and congrats on your puppy! All I can see is it's black so I hope you have a good camera for us to enjoy that pup's face. If not, don't worry, I'm sure Carolina (Lina) will chime in and take some for you, she lives in NYC as well


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Congrats on your new addition!


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Yeah! Another new puppy!!!! The waiting is soooo hard but exciting too. You know already of course that we MUST have pictures as soon as possible. How about in the next five minutes...too soon???? :biggrin1:


----------



## shelly (Mar 28, 2009)

You guys are great! Now that Rascal is 8 weeks old we did get a new photo. We'll pick him up after our trip to Disney and fly back on the plane with him.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh my goodness, RAscal is adorable - looks like a little Rascal.
Congratulations Grandma!! Cant wait to see more!!
If you are ready - I am having a playdate on April 25th in NJ. Maybe you guys can come??


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Shelley....the pic is great!! And good for you...it only took 7 minutes after my request for you to post it...you're going to fit right in here :biggrin1:


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Welcome! Rascal is so cute. Look forward to seeing more pictures.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Congratulations! Rascal is adorable! I can't wait to hear more. Sounds like you are all eager and ready.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Oh my, that is a cute puppy! Hope to see you at the playdate!!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Rascal is a cute little furball. You are in for a lot of fun with this breed. You know how kids love their Grandma....he will have you trained in a week. ound:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

welcome Shelly and Rascal! you'll get lots of support here as a new Havmom. I had never really owned an animal before my guys and I went back for number 2.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> Congrats on your new addition!


What Amanda really meant was Congrats on your new addiction! LOL.
Rascal is adorable. By any chance is he one of the "Three Stooges" from a breeder in Florida??
Carole


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

WELCOME!!! Guapo, Kubrick, and Hitchcock can't wait to meet Rascal


----------



## shelly (Mar 28, 2009)

Thanks for the welcome! Looking forward to this next adventure.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Welcome Shelley. Only 12 more days until you get Rascal and we get more puppy pics! :whoo: Rascal is adorable. Hope to meet you at some of the NYC events.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Welcome to you and Rascal, Shelly! He's adorable.

Your husband can't do all the shopping so you do some too! Lots of great websites for cool puppy stuff...and of course you need it all!


----------



## shelly (Mar 28, 2009)

We have so much to learn! So glad I found this forum.
Right now I'm concerned about the airline ride, the first night at home, setting up space in our NYC apartment for Rascal...


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I was the same way, Scooter was our first puppy a year ago and last week we added Murphy. 

It's going to be so much fun! Talk to the other forum members in NYC, they're great with their dogs! You'll be fine! 

And you have to show LOTS of photos! hoto:


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

He is SOOO cute. Congratulations.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Congrats on your new hav and welcome to the forum!

Ryan


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Is this cute little guy coming from Florida?
Carole


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Must be Carole, they're bringing him home with them after going to Disney World. Sounds like a GREAT vacation to me! Disney and then bringing home a puppy! What could be better???


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Welcome Shelly & Rascal! I must say, I'm pretty jealous....a new puppy and Disney, all in the same week? How much fun is that??


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Shelly-Your daughter is going to be so spoiled! How are you ever going to top this trip??? LOL


----------



## shelly (Mar 28, 2009)

It is pretty exciting. Yes, the breeder is in St. Petersburg. 
We had talked about getting my daughter a puppy when she was 11 but somehow it felt right to get him now. There is something so life affirming about doing this now when the news of doom and gloom can get overwhelming.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Nothing like puppy kisses to cheer you up!


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

CONGRATULATIONS AND WELCOME SHELLY!!! Rascal is adorable!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Shelly, I completely skipped this topic thinking it was a human grandbaby topic. LOL After getting your message I had to click in here. 

I have some very, very similar pictures in my puppy album - same looking puppy and same floor!  My "Rascal" now looks like my avatar over to the left. 

< - - - 

Welcome to the forum! I look forward to hearing about your adventures with Rascal.


----------



## shelly (Mar 28, 2009)

Kimberly,You tease me...I am desperate to see more photos of Hillary!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Shelly, he looks like one of the "3 stooges" from the breeder that I got Vinny from. I love that breeder!
Carole


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Hello Shelly and :welcome: to the forum! I'm glad you were able to join and start posting... you contacted me through my blog if you recall. 

Can't wait to see more pictures of your Rascall and maybe meet him as well! Where in NYC do you live?

Also, if you are desperate to see more pictures of Kimberly's Hillary, you should know that my Hitchcock is her son.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Good point, Carolina! Now that I think about it, Hillary has three sons on the forum: Hitchcock, Marley (owned by Christy, "good buddy" on the forum) and my brown male, Mousse.

Shelly, I'll reply to your email for other photos.


----------



## shelly (Mar 28, 2009)

Oh my goddesness -- we are truly one big family here.
So Hillary is related to Rascal? And Rascal is realted to Hictchcock!
This gets better and better.
Dear Lina -- Thanks for your warm email inviting me to join this forum. I live on UES of Manhattan.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Shelly, that's great! We live on the UES too as does Guapo, Alan and Michelle (she posted above welcoming you). We're in the 80's (Michelle and Alan) and 90's (me and my husband). Maybe when you're settled in with your Rascal we can plan a play date.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

And I highly suspect that Rascal is related to Leslie's Tori and Catherine's Austin, but I'm not sure about that.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

what a cute Rascal!
WELCOME


----------



## shelly (Mar 28, 2009)

Carole, I tried to respond to your email but your private box is full!
Kimberly, I'd love to get together. We live on in the 80's near Lexington.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Oops, sorry Shelly. Just look at this picture and tell me they don't look a lot like Rascal, lol. But I guess he's not from this litter.
Carole


----------



## shelly (Mar 28, 2009)

oh.. how cute they are.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Welcome! He is gorgeous! I bet the wait is murder for you and your daughter.

I have a nine year old son, and after meeting Posh, and not knowing for sure if she would be ours he was smitten and said "I don't want any other dog except Posh....well, maybe Buck (who was a ten week parti) !" 

Congrats!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> And I highly suspect that Rascal is related to Leslie's Tori and Catherine's Austin, but I'm not sure about that.


Dawna and I got puppies from the first litter with a different sire than the rest of the litters so if they're related it's further back than what Hillary is to this puppy. Hopefully they don't have the same dam as last I heard she had 6 litters back to back so I doubt there would be more.......but could be wrong.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Welcome to the board Shelly and congratulations on your happiness.


----------

